# 3.3L v6 in a 300zx



## thomas318speaks (Jan 3, 2011)

i need to know where i can get aftermarket parts for this 3.3. i can not find anything on the internet.. and i also need to know what i can do to this 3.3. ie: supercharge it or turbo it.? please contact me. supeer important.:givebeer:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Z31performance should have info. The VG33 is a popular upgrade.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Anything you can do to the VG30, you can do to the VG33.


----------

